# Heineken  24 can's 26.99E



## Pickle (5 Dec 2009)

24 cans 500ml in Dunne's for 26.99 E, good price good lager


----------



## Bluebells (6 Dec 2009)

Pickle said:


> 24 cans 500ml in Dunne's for 26.99 E, good price good lager



Check the strength.


----------



## Pickle (6 Dec 2009)

Bluebells said:


> Check the strength.


4.3% is the strength


----------

